# PATRICK GILLESPIE - The Ark of the Covenant Opened



## Mayflower (Jul 17, 2007)

I really hope that this work might be reprinted!!!!!!!! 

GILLESPIE, PATRICK
The Ark of the Covenant Opened; Or, A Treatise of the Covenant of Redemption Between God & Christ, as the Foundation of the Covenant of Grace (1677)

John Owen, in his preface to this treatise writes, "I do freely declare my judgment that for order, method, perspicuity in treating, and solidity of argument, the ensuing discourse exceedeth whatsoever single treatise I have seen written with the same design" (cited in Johnston, Treasury of the Scottish Covenant, p.337). David Lachman tells us that "(i)n addition to arranging his brother´s papers (published as "˜Miscellany Questions´ [now found in George Gillespie´s two volume Works, $65.00 HP, $29.99 P--RB]), Gillespie used his materials also for the beginning of the first of a five-volume work on the covenant. Only two were published: The Ark of the Testament Opened... (1661) and The Ark of the Covenant Opened... (1677) [$39.00 HP, $29.99 P], respectively treating the nature and kinds of covenants and the Mediator of the covenant. The third, on the condition of the covenant and the instrumentality of faith in justification, was extant in 1707, when the remaining two, respectively on the privileges and duties of the covenant, were believed lost (Analecta, I, 168-9)... Gillespie (was a--RB) Covenanter, Principal of Glasgow University and leading Protester" (Cameron, ed., Dictionary of Scottish Church History and Theology, p. 382). In this volume Gillespie proves:

1. That there is such a Covenant (of Redemption). 
2 The necessity of it. 
3. The nature, properties, and parties thereof. 
4. The tenor, articles, subject matter of Redemption, 
5. The commands, conditions, and promises annexed. 
6. The harmony of the Covenant of suretiship made with Christ, and the Covenant of reconciliation made with sinners: wherein they agree, wherein they differ. 
7. Grounds of comfort from the Covenant of suretiship; and, of course, much, much more!

Owen, in his preface, (who also notes his long friendship with Gillespie), further underscores the importance of this work when he writes, "For the Doctrine hereof, or the truth herein, is the very Center wherein all the lines concerning the Grace of God and our own duty, do meet; wherein the whole of Religion doth consist. Hence unto the understanding, Notions, and Conception, that men have of these Covenants with God, and according as the Doctrines of them is stated in their minds, their Conceptions of all other sacred Truths, or Doctrines, are conformed." A classic, don´t miss it! 500 pages.

http://www.truecovenanter.com/supralapsarian/pgilles_aoc_cap03.html


----------



## AV1611 (Sep 9, 2007)

Have you read http://www.truecovenanter.com/supralapsarian/pgilles_aoc_cap03.html.


----------

